# AutoWorld Release 8 XTUG



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm surprised to see no buzz around the AutoWorld Release 8 XT Ultra G slot cars. There's not a runt in the litter unless maybe you don't like the whimsical Peace & Love Veedubya busses. 

The delivery rate from AutoWorld may not be what it once was, but the quality is better than ever.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I agree the last round was pretty dang good!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Yea they hit it out of the park with it. The GT and paint on the 55's!!!

I hope they keep going in the same direction, especially with the drag Strip.:thumbsup:


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

I agree too. Best release yet. But yeah, the Samba has to go. I'm sitting on a bunch of them. I'll probably just steal their chassis and try to sell off the bodies cheap.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Huh?*

No pictures?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I was thinking that too... Or even a link?

(runs off to Google)

--rick


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Here they are on the AutoWorld site:

http://www.autoworldhobby.com/SearchResults.aspx?SearchText=XTraction8

Good prices and good pics of individual cars at HT sponsor BRS Hobbies, too.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I don't know where some of you live, but these have been out quite a long time now.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

wheelszk said:


> I don't know where some of you live, but these have been out quite a long time now.


Yeah I was just at Hobby Towne they had a ton of them...and the new AFX sets too.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I think I read the post wrong, my bad.:freak:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

nah, wheels, i was a little confused too... i thought this was about a new release i hadn't seen yet. once i saw pics of R8, I realized that these have been out a while. valid point, though, there wasn't much buzz about them when they came out...

--rick


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*It's all good*

Nothin' wrong about reminding folks of some good looking cars! We sometimes get all caught up in the 1:1 world and miss the good stuff the first time around! :thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I've only started seeing these in the stores over past couple of weeks. No new AFX cars in sight yet. If we see half of what's been promised from Racemasters before the end of the year this will have been a quiet but fruitful year for new HO slot cars.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

I just picked up the two '55 Chevies at Model Empire on Saturday, They had to open a new case and almost bought the whole thing, my luck I didn't and it had a White Vette in it...


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

rodstrguy said:


> I just picked up the two '55 Chevies at Model Empire on Saturday, They had to open a new case and almost bought the whole thing, my luck I didn't and it had a White Vette in it...


They pull the whites there anyway.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

'Doba, They were willing to sell me the case as opened. I chose not to take it as I had already spent enough at the Jefferson Swap meet earlier... Got a Tuffy Firebird and a red Chappy, both in good shape and un-cut for $35. But I spent lots on parts for one of my real cars...


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

I like this release as well. The funny car really grabs me!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I bought a few, look nice...but there's only so many paint schemes of the same bodies that will keep me interested.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

I don't know, can't have too many '55 Chevies...


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

rodstrguy said:


> I don't know, can't have too many '55 Chevies...


or rare black Shadows... :freak:


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

rodstrguy said:


> I don't know, can't have too many '55 Chevies...


I couldn't have said it better. Tom


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Kiss,kiss,kiss


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Just got my case of R8 XT's....... And it's another great set. If the pattern keeps up, the drag cars coming up should look very nice in person.


----------

